# British American Tobacco Proves Vaping Is As Dangerois As Fresh Air...



## Lord Vetinari (23/3/16)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/techno...o-toxic-effect-6072036#ICID=sharebar_facebook

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (23/3/16)

I would not believe a word that BAT says. Not one word.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (23/3/16)

DaveH said:


> I would not believe a word that BAT says. Not one word.
> Dave



Unfortunately, they are among the few parties with deep pockets and the motivation to debunk all the junk science that's been lined up against vaping.

The problem is that backlash to them getting involved in the debate will end up characterizing us as being in league with them. A bitter irony, indeed.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spydro (23/3/16)

Yep, not worth getting in a pi--ing match over with them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/3/16)

Thanks for sharing @Lord Vetinari 
Vaping for the win!


----------



## Neal (23/3/16)

We should be very careful before jumping into bed with The Daily Mirror, it is perhaps the worst of the British shabloids. I seem to remember they were the ones to give us the amazing story of the gentleman who unfortunately ended up with a vape device stuck up his anus after mistakenly sitting on it. Another fine piece of journalism in the age old Daily Mirror tradition.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/3/16)

Neal said:


> We should be very careful before jumping into bed with The Daily Mirror, it is perhaps the worst of the British shabloids. I seem to remember they were the ones to give us the amazing story of the gentleman who unfortunately ended up with a vape device stuck up his anus after mistakenly sitting on it. Another fine piece of journalism in the age old Daily Mirror tradition.


Indeed yes. 99 percent of info on the internet needs to be cross checked. At best it is all for entertainment. For BAT to admit to something like this would either be a hoax, or a move to take control of the market. I agree huge pinch of salt required.


----------

